# Chroma keying on a tarp?



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

Do you think it would be possible to use a tarp as a blue screen to chroma key on for a video project?

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Might be OK if you have a reasonably new one without fading and fold marks. If you haven't done much chroma keying before I would check out some tutorials that detail lighting and distance from screen requirements if I were you. (Youtube has plenty) If you don't get the lighting right and have your subject too close you will get colour reflection from your screen onto your subject making it difficult to chroma key background out without losing some of your subject.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I've been looking around YouTube.

I found some green bed sheets that seem to be working pretty good but I might try out the tarp too.


----------

